# google-earth has no picture



## caesius (Aug 28, 2009)

```
blackbox# uname -a
FreeBSD blackbox.hansons 7.2-STABLE FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE #1: Thu Aug 27 11:54:54 NZST 2009     ben@blackbox.hansons:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
blackbox#
```

Installed astro/google-earth from ports, installed and starts without issues but the viewing window is just black.

linux_base-fc4 installed.

Here's what is looks like in case I wasn't clear
http://picpaste.com/google-earth.png


----------



## adamk (Aug 28, 2009)

Hmmm...  What video card do you have, and is 3D acceleration working for other linux applications?

Adam


----------



## caesius (Aug 28, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  What video card do you have, and is 3D acceleration working for other linux applications?
> 
> Adam



GeForce 7600 GT. This is the only linux app I have installed (apart from linux-gtk, linux-expat etc etc..) so I'm not sure. 

All I can tell you is that it *used* to work, same computer, about 6 months ago.


----------



## adamk (Aug 28, 2009)

Assuming your drivers are OK, all I can really suggest is removing your ~/.googleearth directory and trying again.

Adam


----------



## avilla@ (Aug 28, 2009)

someone on x11@ fixed the same problem deinstalling linux_base-fc4 and installing linux_base-fc8


----------



## caesius (Aug 28, 2009)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> someone on x11@ fixed the same problem deinstalling linux_base-fc4 and installing linux_base-fc8



Hmmm I'll need to track  RELENG_8 to install that no?


----------



## avilla@ (Aug 28, 2009)

caesius said:
			
		

> Hmmm I'll need to track  RELENG_8 to install that no?



no, i installed it on RELENG_7 months ago without any problems, you just need this in /etc/make.conf...


```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=       f8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=   f8
```

...and this in /etc/sysctl.conf


```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16
```


----------

